# Carnage: The Prince



## Abishai100

Does capitalism remind you of madness?




 

====

A mutant alien material (an intelligence!) from Mars called the Symbiote landed on Earth during the Trump Administration and noticed the continuing emergence of consumerism and capitalism-globalization in human civilization...even after the trauma of 9/11 (when the World Trade Center in NYC was destroyed by Middle Eastern terrorists!). The Symbiote found a post-office worker named Cletus who was arrested and sentenced to death after he killed all of his office co-workers with a machine-gun (after being dismissed from his job right before the summer of 2018!). The Symbiote entered Cletus's brain and veins and became an entirely new being named 'Carnage.'

Carnage was devoted only to Machiavellian nihilism, anarchy, and absurdist criticisms of human civilization. Carnage noticed how many American shoppers were flocking to Best Buy consumer-electronics stores to buy video-game consoles (PlayStation/Xbox) for their kids. Carnage realized video-games were a marvel of the modern age and that American consumers really wanted them. Video-games offered fantasy-scenarios in which imagination and action were required to achieve fantastic ends, using unusual avatars and combat-warriors (mostly fictional) to journey through labyrinths and endure environmental conditions --- of course it was all fantasy!

Carnage concluded that capitalism/consumerism was daydream-conducive but also facilitative of sloth and gluttony. Consumers would buy greasy cheeseburgers and guzzle Starbucks coffee on their way to Wall Street and simply be oblivious to the metaphysical/ethical concerns of commerce-related temperance (and prudence). No one cared about the World Bank or the European Union while they were eating greasy fried onion-rings from Burger King. Carnage realized humanity was a kind of 'experimental creature' focused on the rewards of behaviour-based gratification (which is why pornography was so popular too!). Carnage wondered if consumerism was opening up a proverbial 'hellgate' to carnal desires and moral apathy!

A workaholic stockbroker named Ben was walking home from this Wall Street office one evening when he suddenly realized he had forgotten to take home his vintage 1990s Sega Genesis video-game console (which he took to his office to show-off to his co-worker friends after buying the iconic toy on eBay). Ben hurried back into his office to grab the Genesis materials. He quickly jerked his key into his office doorknob and hastily jostled the door open. When he did, he noticed Carnage was standing in his office, morphing his fiery flesh and humanoid figure to make a shape-shifting axe-like weapon protrude from his mutating arm! Ben wondered if he was simply going to be devoured by this strange alien visitor.

CARNAGE: I'm a Martian called the Symbiote; I've merged with a convict named Cletus.
BEN: So Cletus is now 'Carnage,' eh?
CARNAGE: Precisely; my name is Carnage...
BEN: What do you want?
CARNAGE: I want fear and anarchy.
BEN: What?
CARNAGE: I'm not the Devil, Ben.
BEN: How'd you know my name?
CARNAGE: That's trivial; you need to know my mission.
BEN: Why?
CARNAGE: You're a typical American/consumer/capitalist.
BEN: Why? Because I forgot my Genesis?
CARNAGE: No. Because you hurried back nervously just for a toy!
BEN: Well, we Americans love our toys, Carnage...
CARNAGE: Don't be flippant, or I'll decapitate you immediately.
BEN: So how can I help you?
CARNAGE: I'm something like the AntiChrist to you, Ben.
BEN: Because you're a messenger of wrath (against capitalism)?
CARNAGE: Yes. Would you kill for this Genesis?
BEN: Well, I certainly wouldn't be happy if it was stolen from me.
CARNAGE: People kill for much more loftier treasures than a Genesis.
BEN: Look, I just want to go home with my Genesis.
CARNAGE: You're just like Job (Book of Job!).
BEN: So you're versed in Western Christianity...so what?
CARNAGE: Ben, I want you to be my 'personal assistant.'
BEN: Will you leave for Mars, while I 'serve' your cause on Earth?
CARNAGE: Exactly.
BEN: What do you want me to do, Carnage?
CARNAGE: I want you to decapitate drug-dealers in Tijuana (Mexico).
BEN: Because drug-dealers destroy capitalism-optimism in bordertowns?
CARNAGE: You got it; I will depart now (so don't worry); but don't disappoint me.
BEN: I have no choice; I'll become your 'vigilante' and kill drug-dealers in Tijuana.
CARNAGE: Capitalism will be cleansed; remember me...as your dentist(!).
BEN: Farewell...whatever you are!

The End

====


----------



## Abishai100

*Arkham Asylum*



====

"You have outwitted the lethal Carnage, but the new terror in America is Poison Ivy (me!). I'm a resolute eco-terrorist and I intend to fill the White House with toxic waste and then cover it in ivy. That would be terrific gesture of anti-establishment eco-activism (and terrorism!). I'll do this when you least expect it President Trump. Capitalism is doomed, and I'm here to deliver home that message. For rape of the Earth is its own form of violence...and carnage." -Poison Ivy [summer 2018]

"Fortunately, I am honoured to report that Poison Ivy (real name: Pamela Isely) has been arrested and has been incarcerated in Arkham Asylum, Washington's center for the treatment and housing of the criminally-insane. Poison Ivy was a dangerous eco-terrorist, and her belief that capitalism is somehow morally 'flawed' inspired her to concoct deadly anti-social schemed designed undermine social faith in American. Poison Ivy has been given writing instruments (crayons) to keep herself creatively busy during her treatment." -Batman [autumn 2018]

"Well, I have no choice but to make the best of my time here at Arkham 'Asylum.' I'm sure my villainous friends on the outside share my belief that modern politicians and officials are simply unmotivated to deal with the real problems of human consciousness. Namely, the vices of capitalism. However, they've given me nice crayons and construction paper, so I spend my time generating poems here at Arkham and generating diary progress reports (such as this one) for Batman (America's favorite vigilante and friend to the FBI) and Arkham doctors. That's all for now..." -Poison Ivy [winter 2019]

SAMPLE POEMS OF POISON IVY

1. _Dead Leaves_

Americans yearn for water,
All they find is pots and yarn,
instruments of the Devil;
I was trained in terrorism,
now I'm a 'patient'
patiently waiting...
for something;
something...clean
and not just more dead leaves!!


2. _Eco-Violence_

America is the White House,
and the White House is bloody;
bloody disgusting; there's no clean water!
Man, where are the heroes?
Where are the exposed Neros?
Eco-violence is real, and it's all thanks
to Burger King.
Guzzle on cholesterol,
and wage wars over petrol;
but remember this ---
raping Mother Nature is violent, violent.


3. _The Thing_

A good scholar, and a good American
share something in common --- the Thing!
The Thing is a mutant creature of abominable proportions.
It's a manifestation of eco-pollution and corruption,
alive like the evil heart itself!
When you look inside a dirty tub inside the White House,
you might discover that the Thing is lurking somewhere...nearby.
Standby, so I can receive my Arkham pills,
There's nothing wrong with my 'nihilism quills.'


4. _Servants and Slaves_

Americans love butlers and chauffeurs.
Nah, they love waiters and taxi-drivers.
Americans think about servants and slaves.
They evolved from slavery, but they fear subjugation.
After 9/11, Americans fear enslavement to terror.
Can capitalism create true faith?
Can an incarcerated eco-terrorist believe in rehab?
There's something 'soothing' about basic cosmetics.
Cheers to God?

====


----------

